# 8800 gt



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

How would I go about overclocking this thing? I found an article on TechARP but its sorely outdated and doesn't include how to overclock with the latest forceware (you have to overclock the shader clock manually; it doesn't automatically adjust anymore).


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Try using precision to OC your card, it's very easy to use.
I'd suggest you do not, that's NOT, tick the box to apply settings
when windows loads. Otherwise, you could go too far and then 
when you start up your computer it will crash. Best to let it reset
when you reboot, once you find comfortable numbers, then set up
an overclock profile and use that when you need it, gaming etc.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/EVGA-Precision-1.5.1-download-2112.html


----------



## Kinetix7 (Feb 25, 2009)

Is there any good (free) GPU benchmarking program? Like a stress test?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

Furmark: http://www.geeks3d.com/20090703/furmark-1-7-0-the-bad-boy-of-graphics-cards-utilities-is-back/
Just watch your temperatures while running it, my 4870 can top out at 100C running Furmark.


----------



## ChronicNL (Apr 22, 2008)

try nvidia system tools for overclocking  works with the latest nvidia drivers


----------

